# Anybody fancy a game at Worthing GC in Sussex?



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2012)

Have entered a couple of Opens at Worthing GC later in the year.
They have two courses, the "Upper" and the "Lower".
Have never played there before, but understand that the "Lower" course is supposed to be really, really good.
Noticed on their website that they are offering a midweek fourball deal of Â£28.00 per person which sounds reasonable value for money.
I'd love to go and play it before the comps to get an idea of what it's like.
Anybody else up for it???
Wednesdays are usually best for me, but I can normally swap for a Mon/Tues with advance notice.
Details of the course are here....
http://www.worthinggolf.co.uk/home

Rob


----------



## TXL (Apr 22, 2012)

Could be up for this Rob, when are you thinking of playing? Next couple of weeks?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2012)

TXL said:



			Could be up for this Rob, when are you thinking of playing? Next couple of weeks?
		
Click to expand...

Fairly flexible at the moment Anthony. Want to get Woodhall out of the way first (obviously) but either early/mid May or maybe even wait for the better weather in early June?
Just gauging interest at this stage mate


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 22, 2012)

As a Sussex person Smiffy, would be rude to say no. Count me in.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			As a Sussex person Smiffy, would be rude to say no. Count me in.
		
Click to expand...

No problem!

Smiffy
Anotherdouble
TXL (possibly)


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought you banned from Worthing Smiffy? after that incident with the lady captain, the black pudding, the scotch egg and the cheap bottle of cider ?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			No problem!

Smiffy
Anotherdouble
TXL (possibly)
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for this Smiffy, to make up a 4 ball. Would need notice of a week or so


----------



## rob2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Dependant on the final date, i would be up for this also (but ignore me if this buggers the numbers up).

Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2012)

therod said:



			I'd be up for this Smiffy, to make up a 4 ball. Would need notice of a week or so
		
Click to expand...




rob2 said:



			Dependant on the final date, i would be up for this also (but ignore me if this buggers the numbers up).
Rob
		
Click to expand...

The offer is for a fourball so if I can get two up it won't be a problem.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 22, 2012)

Worthing is a pretty good course, depending on the date I might be able to manage it too.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

How about Weds 9th May?


----------



## TXL (Apr 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			How about Weds 9th May?
		
Click to expand...

Good for me   What time?  Late morning is best for me, saves battling the rush hour traffic


----------



## User20205 (Apr 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			How about Weds 9th May?
		
Click to expand...

good for me also. anytime after 10 is fine


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

TXL said:



			Good for me  What time? Late morning is best for me, saves battling the rush hour traffic 

Click to expand...




therod said:



			good for me also. anytime after 10 is fine
		
Click to expand...

I will give the course a call later on and see if I can book a couple of tee times around Mid-day or so.
Will let you know


----------



## rob2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, May 9th could work for me. Just need to swap something around at work but should be no bother.

Rob


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 23, 2012)

Good for me and any o clock is fine


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

Just phoned the club. Weds 9th is a competition day for the ladies so we couldn't get out until after 2.00pm and we'd be right up their chuffers......oooerrr madam!
Tues 8th is completely clear from 10.30am onwards.
Can't book a tee time it's just a case of turning up and going out when we can, but the girl in the pro shop said Tuesdays are relatively quiet anyway.
So if anyone fancies it for sure it looks like Tuesday 8th May is the day.
Please could you confirm??????


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 23, 2012)

Tues 8 ok for me mate but are u aware that Mon 7 is a Bank Hol


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			Tues 8 ok for me mate but are u aware that Mon 7 is a Bank Hol
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't but it shouldn't cause a problem should it? I can deffo get day off


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 23, 2012)

I am self employed so no prob for me at all, although I need to blank my diary asap


----------



## TXL (Apr 23, 2012)

Tuesday 8th is good for me. 

Thanks for arranging Rob.


----------



## rob2 (Apr 23, 2012)

8th good for me also. 

Rob


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry, can't do the 8th.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tues 8th is good for me 

nice one Smiffy, always fancied playing Worthing.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			Tues 8 ok for me mate
		
Click to expand...

One



TXL said:



			Tuesday 8th is good for me. 

Thanks for arranging Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Two



rob2 said:



			8th good for me also. 

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Three



arnieboy said:



			Sorry, can't do the 8th.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Arnie boy but I've switched days off now!



therod said:



			Tues 8th is good for me 

nice one Smiffy, always fancied playing Worthing.
		
Click to expand...

Four

Myself is five, looking for 3 more.


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2012)

Go on then, count me in Rob.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Go on then, count me in Rob.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm really tempted, not met anyone off the forum yet! What time are you thinking tee off smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

Rooter said:



			I'm really tempted, not met anyone off the forum yet! What time are you thinking tee off smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking around Mid-day. As I say, can't book a tee time it's just turn up and have a cup of coffee and maybe a bite to eat in the clubhouse and wander out towards the 1st tee whenever we fancy it.
Bit of a trek from Newbury though Mush????
oo:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Go on then, count me in Rob.
		
Click to expand...

That's 6. Need two more.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Was thinking around Mid-day. As I say, can't book a tee time it's just turn up and have a cup of coffee and maybe a bite to eat in the clubhouse and wander out towards the 1st tee whenever we fancy it.
Bit of a trek from Newbury though Mush????
oo:
		
Click to expand...

True, have a customer right near the course though ;-) stick me down as first reserve... If you have 7 by the end of next week and need 8 for the deal, I will join. If you get 8 down before then, so be it... Is That cool?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Is That cool?
		
Click to expand...

As cucumber, you cool geezer you.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2012)

*1 Smiffy
2 TXL
3 Rob2
4 AnotherDouble
5 TheRod
6 Richart
7 Leftie

Reserve
Rooter

One more needed to definitely make the 2 x 4's up, if anyone else wants to come along I could always arrange another tee time.

*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2012)

Rooter has definitely confirmed he will be there so now have the 8 required.

*1 Smiffy
2 TXL
3 Rob2
4 AnotherDouble
5 TheRod
6 Richart
7 Leftie
8 Rooter


*Plan to get to the course around 11.00am for coffee and bacon roll and then wander out to the tee around mid-day if that's ok with everybody???


----------



## Rooter (Apr 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Rooter has definitely confirmed he will be there so now have the 8 required.
		
Click to expand...

Can i wear my white trousers?


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 29, 2012)

Smiffy;567001Plan to get to the course around 11.00am for coffee and bacon roll and then wander out to the tee around mid-day if that's ok with everybody???[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Sounds good plan to me mate.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

Just to let everybody know that this is still on at the moment, but keeping a "weather eye" open. Current forecast for Worthing looks like this...
http://www.golfweather.com/76106/westsussex/worthinggolfclub

Not looking too brilliant for Tuesday at the moment, but things can change so hopefully we'll get a reasonable day.
If it is hosing it down or blowing a gale, I won't be venturing out. Not going to have a repetition of last week-end! Will post on Monday and confirm but looking ok so far.
As I mentioned above...nothing has been booked (we can't pre-book a tee time) it's just a case of turning up around mid morning, cup of coffee etc. and wander out to the tee. 
I am planning to get there around 10.45-11.00.
Rob


----------



## User20205 (May 3, 2012)

I'm still up for this, be there about 11:thup:


----------



## Rooter (May 3, 2012)

therod said:



			I'm still up for this, be there about 11:thup:
		
Click to expand...

White trousers pressed and ready! (weather permitting, i dont want them getting muddy)


----------



## rob2 (May 3, 2012)

I am still up for this but agree with Smiffy, a round in the pouring rain does not sound appealing, especially after a 2 hour drive....

Lets review on Monday, will keep my fingers crossed.

Rob


----------



## richart (May 3, 2012)

I'm still good for this.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

rob2 said:



			I agree with Smiffy, a round in the pouring rain does not sound appealing, especially after a 2 hour drive....
		
Click to expand...

Looking on Golfweather.com the forecast seems to be improving a little so let's keep fingers crossed.
Whatever you do, don't look on Metcheck. You'll be pulling out now if you do!


----------



## Snelly (May 4, 2012)

Morning,

I have only just seen this otherwise I would have made plans to join you as Worthing GC is only about 3 miles from my house.   Unfortunately, I am otherwise engaged in meetings in Southampton so cannot join make it.  

That said, it would be nice to catch up with you so if you could text me when you are done, I will try and call in for a beer with you. 


You should enjoy the Lower Course.  It was designed by Harry Colt and is the best Sussex Downland course with the exception of the new Goodwood one.  There are some excellent holes and you should note that it is a tough test of golf.  This is especially the case in the summer when the greens are at their best.  They are extremely quick and very tricky.

Worthing is a course that is wonderful in good weather but I have to say, it isn't all that enjoyable in mist and drizzle but then downland courses are like that I suppose.

Have a good day!

Cheers,



Snelly.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2012)

Weather forecast not looking too bad now. Overcast but dry, wind has dropped right off. Should be a good day. See ya all down there around 11.00am.
Rob


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## rob2 (May 7, 2012)

Nice one, see you chaps there.

Rob


----------



## Rooter (May 7, 2012)

Played yesterday and had a mare, so looking forward to righting that!


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2012)

As I dont know anybody where will you be


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			As I dont know anybody where will you be
		
Click to expand...

Leftie will most probably be in the mens toilets


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2012)

The gents at 11 then. If you see the police carting somebody away at about 11.15 then I wont be playing. Will try and pay though before going to the toilets.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2012)

If you see an Arthur Daley type in the bar, that will be Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2012)

richart said:



			If you see an Arthur Daley type in the bar, that will be Smiffy.

Click to expand...

Now, now Terry.


I'll be in the bar drinking a cup of coffee and sucking on a bacon sandwich. Black trousers, black jumper and either a yellow or lime green shirt. Very similar looking to Johnny Depp.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Now, now Terry.


I'll be in the bar sucking on a bacon sandwich.
		
Click to expand...

Not going to put your teeth in then ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2012)

richart said:



			Not going to put your teeth in then ?

Click to expand...

Depends.

Are any girls going????


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Now, now Terry.


I'll be in the bar drinking a cup of coffee and sucking on a bacon sandwich. Black trousers, black jumper and either a yellow or lime green shirt. Very similar looking to Johnny Dope.
		
Click to expand...


Just adjusted that where necessary!


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2012)

Looking ok this morning. Bit overcast at the moment but very light winds. Forecast says no rain but I'll take my waterproofs just in case.
Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Leftie (May 8, 2012)

Chucking it down here in sunny Bromley


----------



## Snelly (May 8, 2012)

I am 3 miles from the course and it isn't raining.  Looks like it might though.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I am 3 miles from the course and it isn't raining.  Looks like it might though.
		
Click to expand...

As I say, overcast here in Bexhill at the moment but not raining and forecast says it "shouldn't"....fingers crossed. Nice day for golf though
:whoo:


----------



## richart (May 8, 2012)

Just leaving, using my daughters Sat Nav for the first time, so expect to get lost.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2012)

Lovely day, weather was perfect and the course was in lovely condition.
Modesty forbids me mentioning who won the money


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Modesty forbids me mentioning who won the money


Click to expand...

We wont ask then. I'm sure it will appear on the blog  
Did Richart not make it then?


----------



## richart (May 8, 2012)

bobmac said:



			We wont ask then. I'm sure it will appear on the blog  
Did Richart not make it then?
		
Click to expand...

I did even though the Sat Nav remained silent the whole way there For a man that moaned about not liking elevated greens the old boy did the business. 

I gave him a start. having two points after four holes, managed back to back birdies for eight points, before normal service was resumed. Did play the last three in one under for a little bit of respectability.

Course was not easy especially the back nine. where every hole seeemed to be up a mountain. Being a fit youngster I was of course carrying. Thanks to Roger, Rob and Chris for the game, enjoyed your company, and it was nice to win our match with my perfectly weighted birdie putt on the 17th.:whoo:

Thanks Rob for organizing another great forum day, and it was nice to see you with a smile on your face after the pressures of Woodhall.:mmm:  Sounds like Sam could be in for a good night.


----------



## Rooter (May 8, 2012)

Thanks to all, especially smiffy for organising, my forum meet cherry now broken, hope to see you all again soon! Might even threaten a par 3 green next time!


----------



## Rooter (May 8, 2012)

Oh and apologies to smiffy for almost killing you on the first....


----------



## TXL (May 8, 2012)

"I don't like raised greens" - How many times did we hear that one?   Well played Rob 

Fun day, as reported above the course was quite tough, rough was nasty if you were wayward and the greens had a few buses buried under them 

Thanks for organising Rob - was it a free round for you? :ears:

Thanks also to Nick and Scott for your company - look forward to meeting up again at Camberley next month.


----------



## rob2 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, another good day. 

Always good to meet new faces and catch up with some old ones.

Rob


----------



## Leftie (May 8, 2012)

Thanks again Rob for another well organised meet.

You even got the weather right this time   Was that your doing, or has someone at last lifted the jinx on Richart?

Nice to meet Rooter and Anotherdouble, and of course the other lads. 

"Always good to meet new faces and catch up with some old ones.​"

You don't want to be so rude Rob


----------



## User20205 (May 8, 2012)

cheers for a good day gents, and cheers to Rob for organising :thup:

I liked the course and would go back, that back 9 was tough though.


----------



## Region3 (May 8, 2012)

Leftie said:



			You even got the weather right this time   Was that your doing, or has someone at last lifted the jinx on Richart?
		
Click to expand...

Did James go?


----------



## TXL (May 8, 2012)

Were we really in the middle of a field of sheep? 




(left to right) therod, smiffy and rooter


----------



## User20205 (May 8, 2012)

TXL said:



			Were we really in the middle of a field of sheep? 

View attachment 1612


(left to right) therod, smiffy and rooter
		
Click to expand...


maybe that's why smiffy got his semi !


----------



## richart (May 8, 2012)

therod said:



			maybe that's why smiffy got his semi !
		
Click to expand...

Looks to me like he is jangling his change whilst Rooter drives.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 9, 2012)

Great to meet everybody and thanks to the 3 R's for a very enjoyable round. Thats Rich, Rog and Rob. Looking forward to the next one. Thanks again.


----------



## Leftie (May 9, 2012)

Nice to meet you as well Chris.

You and Rob certainly got your weight through the ball off the tee.  Some great drives there at times.

Not quite sure how that (ahem) slip of a lad Richart managed to almost keep up with you.  I have a sneaky feeling that he just might have been adjusting  his driver settings on the earlier holes as he seemed to be playing military golf off the tees and it wasn't until the later holes that the ball was going straight(ish).


----------



## richart (May 9, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Nice to meet you as well Chris.

You and Rob certainly got your weight through the ball off the tee.  Some great drives there at times.

Not quite sure how that (ahem) slip of a lad Richart managed to almost keep up with you.  I have a sneaky feeling that he just might have been adjusting  his driver settings on the earlier holes as he seemed to be playing military golf off the tees and it wasn't until the later holes that the ball was going straight(ish). 

Click to expand...

If I was in the military I would have been going round in a circle Roger. Left,left,left left,left.

For a 25 handicapper you certainly hit some great drives Chris. Shouldn't be long before your handicap comes down.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 10, 2012)

It will come down eventually. Just need to get out more but this weather not helping.


----------



## rob2 (May 10, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Nice to meet you as well Chris.

You and Rob certainly got your weight through the ball off the tee. Some great drives there at times.
		
Click to expand...

Dont know what you mean? I am just big boned. 

Rob


----------



## Leftie (May 10, 2012)

rob2 said:



			Dont know what you mean? I am just big boned. 

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Rob.

Looking at your avatar though, where are the two slices of bread that came either side of your pre-game snack?


----------

